# Music on New Year's day



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

What piece of music would you listen to on New Year's day? 

For those who are Scottish, do you sing Auld Lang Syne?

Happy New Year! I wish classical music bring peace , calm and blessing to this insane world!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Ivanhoe by Arthur Sullivan:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I don’t have any special music but I’d just like to wish a very happy New Year to all of you.
Best wishes
LezLee


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Later on : _The V.P playing the New Years Concert, Muti conducting._


----------

